# Raving



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry. It's probly because it's really late...er, early, right now, but I watched this video and laughed...so hard. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahVTKauSycE


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

that was godaweful !!!!!


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2009)

lol I know, right?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 10, 2009)

I think raver is a pretty cool guy.  eh likes to dance around and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------

